# New Hopper update



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Got to say, I love the new ui and ability to add more folders. Just dirt slow! Hope they figure out how to speed it up on these old hoppers.

Edit:. Not loving this. Connecting to an ehd takes forever. Shows what's on it relatively fast (30 seconds), but after you select a show it either doesn't connect or takes 1 or 2 minutes! Must be Dish's way of forcing you to the Hopper 3.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you on a Hopper 1? If so, good luck--Time to get a Hopper with Sling.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Switched to h3. Night and day!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

yea, I got the "upgrade" last night on 1 of my HWS, not sure about the other
Not sure I like what I have seen, but not much I can do about it
Will have to explore tonight after work


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what is SW version of the upgrade ?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> what is SW version of the upgrade ?


U349? I upgraded to h3, but ui looks the same. My h3 says U349.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> U349? I upgraded to h3, but ui looks the same. My h3 says U349.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I got my H3 installed and updated today and it has U349


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Just started another thread on this issue. My first gen hoppers suck with the latest update. I also don't really see any benefit for me other than the new look. Sluggish response and tech support was no help with this. Seems like Dish is taking the Apple approach in making your old hardware obsolete via software upgrades.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seems to me you're forcefully drifting to H3


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I am being driven to the H3 with this upgrade. Just placed an order for all new gear in the house. I guess the fact that Dish is going to replace it all at no charge is not the worst thing. Obviously signing on for another 24 months is to their benefit but with the bandwidth we have available in my area moving to streaming services only is not an option.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

No charge, you got a deal!

6P - AVR5810 - EF9500 - Dish - Xbox1S


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes I did get a deal this time. The Hopper 3 is a nice upgrade from a pair of Hopper 2000's. Response time is much faster with the new UI and so far so good and moving from a 2 Hopper and 3 Joey setup to a single Hopper 3, a 4K Joey and three Joey 2's saves me a couple bucks a month in equipment fees. Very happy with it so far.


----------

